
Neo4j introduces new cloud service to simplify building a graph database - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/06/neo4j-introduces-new-cloud-service-to-simplify-building-a-graph-database/Neo4j
======
speaktorob
This links to the wrong article. It should be
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/06/neo4j-introduces-new-
cloud...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/06/neo4j-introduces-new-cloud-
service-to-simplify-building-a-graph-database/)

